# Happy Holidays!



## paletteone (Dec 21, 2011)

To all the airplane nuts out there!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you as well. (Yes I said Christmas...).


----------



## Readie (Dec 22, 2011)

Its nearly Christmas and after a turbulent year I'm glad.
Best wishes to everyone for a peaceful holiday / Christmas and 2012
Take it easy
John


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2011)

Heck! Is it Christmas already?!!
I guess I must have missed Easter then!
All the best to all right thinking, caring, compassionate and loving human beings, wherever they might live.
All the rest can **** off !


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Heck! Is it Christmas already?!!
> I guess I must have missed Easter then!
> All the best to all right thinking, caring, compassionate and loving human beings, wherever they might live.
> All the rest can **** off !



I like the way you think...

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year guys and gals!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2011)

Too all my friends as well!


----------



## paletteone (Dec 23, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. (Yes I said Christmas...).



Actually I meant to say "Frohe Weihnachten". Ein Prosit


----------



## Geedee (Dec 23, 2011)

To all you guys 'n' gals out there in WW2aircraft.netland, you have a fantastic break doing whatever it is you end up doing. Take time to sit back and chill at least once over the break !!


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool poem. Merry Christmas all

DBII


----------



## mikewint (Dec 23, 2011)

Terry, well, never been right thinking in my entire life, caring compassionate well on my best days but a Merry Christmas and a Happy Prosperous New year to everyone


----------



## A4K (Dec 23, 2011)

Boldog Karácsónyt mindenkinek! (Merry Christmas everyone!)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all Yall's. 


Wheels


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 25, 2011)

Everyone have a safe, happy Christmas


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all you aviation fans, and a prosperous New Year! Stay safe and enjoy.

Andy


----------



## v2 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas friends


----------



## ccheese (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my friends, all over the world !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!

And a happy and safe New Year!

TO


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2011)

Well me, I'm a permanent fixture on Santa's Naughty List but all the rest of you have a very very Merry Christmas and a happy and prosperous New Year. Remember it all ends 12/21/12


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2011)

Well just got back from a weekend with the family. Hope everyone's Christmas was a good one.


----------

